# Panne PowerMac G5: démarrage impossible! ecran gris/noir..



## amazon46 (5 Mai 2011)

Bonjour!

Mon G5 présente une panne incomprehensible et en constante evolution (pour le pire bien sur)

Il y a un mois alors que je tente d'allumer mon Mac il s'allume mais freeze sur un écran gris, petite roulette, et me demande de le réalumer (si je ne le fais pas dans les 20sc le ventilo s'emballe).

Je tente le reset PRAM, teste les paire de RAM, enlève/remplace/remet la carte graphique (actuellement celle d'origine) le laisse refroidir une nuit, ré-essaye: RIEN.

Puis je tente le démarrage en safe (je suis pas sure du nom: c'est celui on on peut voir le processus de démarrage en écriture blanche sur un écran noir. la dernière ligne dit "MAC OS not set yet"

J'attends un semaine pour récupérer mes disques gris, tente de forcer un boot sur le 1er disque, résultat l'écran ne réagit pas.
Je peux faire fonctionner l'écran en pressant des touche pour la PRAM, ou forcer a ouvrir le lecteur mais si je presse "c" pour booter sur le disque gris l'écran reste noir.

Je deviens dingue! Je ne suis pas très calée en informatique, donc n'importe quelle suggestion peu être efficace!!


----------



## Invité (6 Mai 2011)

Essaie un fsck


----------



## amazon46 (6 Mai 2011)

Hey merci de me répondre

Je viens de tenter mais l'écran reste noir qd je fais la combinaison de touches, je peut même pas faire la suite de la procédure.

L'écran, le clavier et la souris fonctionnent.


----------



## Invité (6 Mai 2011)

Et c'est pareil avec une autre carte graphique, alors ?


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Mai 2011)

Passe l'AHT et teste la ram et la cg


----------

